# Displayed passwords in MySQL shell login



## setevoy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi. Something very odd happened...


```
09:22:05 [root@akira /usr/home/setevoy] # mysql -u root -p
Enter password: megapassword
```

From today I noticed that password now displayed on screen. Only in *MySQL * login.

What can it be?


```
$ uname -r
9.2-RELEASE-p6
```


```
# pkg info mysql55-client
mysql55-client-5.5.38
Name           : mysql55-client
Version        : 5.5.38
```


----------

